# baby plants, underside of leaves, purple



## T-Bone (Apr 10, 2011)

So, i have these little ladies growing fro a week now and they have three sets of leaves, today i had noticed that there were a few small orange spots on the top side of some leaves, i looked under the leaves, and there is a purpld color to them.. i have not seen this before, and they are all different strains. does anyone have an idea as to what this might be? is it bad? thanks
~T-bone


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

We would need a picture tbone.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2011)

Purple stems can be strain related or a sign of N,P or K deficeincy, but only a sign. One picture speaks a thousand words...Details of set-up, nutrients given etc, is also needed in order to help.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 14, 2011)

How's your ph??


----------

